
NumPy Tricks and Pitfalls - vladf
http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/vlad17/np-learn/blob/master/presentation.ipynb?flush_cache=true
======
smortaz
I uploaded to Azure Notebooks in case anyone wants to run it w/o setting up an
environment:

[https://notebooks.azure.com/smortaz/libraries/advanced-
numpy...](https://notebooks.azure.com/smortaz/libraries/advanced-numpy-
techniques)

Click Clone, Sign in, then Run

~~~
williamstein
Similar in CoCalc

[https://cocalc.com/share/4a5f0542-5873-4eed-a85c-a18c706e8bc...](https://cocalc.com/share/4a5f0542-5873-4eed-a85c-a18c706e8bcd/support/np-
learn/presentation.ipynb?viewer=share)

Click "Open in CoCalc", then select all, copy.

~~~
smortaz
+1 for CoCalc! It's great to see the number of notebook hosting services
flourish.

~~~
ehudla
Anyone know of, or can offer, a comparison of the existing notebook hosting
services?

------
Woberto
I'm an engineering student that does programming and am wondering, can I ask
what are some good resources to gain the appropriate background that would
allow me to understand more of this notebook? I have used tools like Numpy but
probably not very efficiently without understanding their strengths and
weaknesses. What books or online courses should I look into to know about
memory, flops, and things like that?

I should probably ask this somewhere else but I'm not sure what the
appropriate forum is, if you could point me to where I should that would be
great. Thank you!

~~~
CardenB
You shouldn’t be afraid to fail, man! Instead of doing something in Matlab,
try it in numpy and just do some research to figure out what you want to do.

Eventually you’ll pick up tips from all your online resources, and you’ll
realize you could have done some things better the whole time.

~~~
Waterluvian
Yes! There's many ways to learn. One way is essentially the brute force
method: Google every Single thing until you get it. That's how I learned Nimoy
when doing some basic image analysis.

~~~
YaxelPerez
I use a depth-first tree traversal to learn a subject. Start at something
broad like "physics" and work your way down each sub-topic.

~~~
metaobject
Yeah, but you better define some stopping criteria or else you'll end up with
a PhD if you're not careful.

------
pasokan
The python link is not working?

[https://github.com/ASvyatkovskiy/PythonWorkshop/blob/Spring2...](https://github.com/ASvyatkovskiy/PythonWorkshop/blob/Spring2017/1_PythonBasics/PythonBasics.ipynb)

~~~
vladf
Ah, that's a shame, it looks like that notebook is no longer available. Thanks
for pointing it out. I'll remove the reference.

------
rebabre
Whats the funnest thing you guys made with NumPy?

~~~
minimaxir
Considering the top numeric Python libraries have dependencies on Numpy,
including data manipulation (pandas), machine learning (scikit-learn) and deep
learning (TensorFlow), you may want to narrow down the question.

------
okman
I still don't really understand why someone would choose to use NumPy when the
numerical story in Rust is now so good.

~~~
beisner
TensorFlow doesn’t have a Rust interface.

~~~
seventydwarves
Isn't this a Rust interface for TensorFlow?

[https://github.com/tensorflow/rust](https://github.com/tensorflow/rust)

